# Inshore Grouper - Rod & Reel Setup



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

Looking for suggestions on a decent rod & reel setup for inshore grouper. We're fishing St. Marks and we're in an area with Grouper that hang on the flats typically in 20 - 25 ft of water. More often than not, we'll be trolling for them.

So how about some gear suggestions. Need a couple of rigs. 

Much appreciated


----------



## GRAY AREA (Dec 28, 2011)

For trolling inshore a Shimano Torium 20 on a medium action rod with a light tip would be hard to beat. Outcast sells Key Largo rods, good rods for affordable prices. Im not saying you wont hook up with something that can smoke it but it should handle any redfish, king, grouper, snapper and most sharks that might sniff a trolled boat. 

That whole setup will run you a couple hundred bucks. If thats to much a good old Penn 4/0 high speed and a powerstick will still bust fish about as good as anything, time proven.

As far as higher end stuff, the sky is the limit. Im a firm believer in you get what you pay for with rods and reels.


----------



## GRAY AREA (Dec 28, 2011)

A TLD 15 would be a good option as well.

Also, drifting a live pinfish or croaker Carolina Rigged past structure will produce grouper, snapper, redfish, and flounder inshore but it works better on spinning gear, easier to cast where you want it. I have a Shimano Terez with a Diawa Saltist that does work inshore. Pictured below. Think is has 30 lb suffix braid.


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks very much !


----------



## GRAY AREA (Dec 28, 2011)

Not a prob. Good luck!


----------

